# Golf score



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Hello I was just wondering what everyone's last golf game score was, or what you usually score, and what the par of the course is. My last game score was 111, and the par of the course was 63.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

63, that puts the course in the executive-par3 category if I'm not wrong, and your 111 means you got a little bit of work to do yet. Don't be disappointed with high scores to start off with, it takes hours, sometime years for some guys to get their game together, and even then you can shoot a low score today and double it tomorrow, just depends on the effort you put in. Keep playing that course, its a great way to learn to use your short irons, and believe it or not that's where the scoring is done. I know people who can drive a ball a mile and then it takes them 4 shots just to get on the green, and if they dont putt too swell well there goes the game score. It should be compulsory learning for new golfers to start out on a Exec-par3. Just keep plugging, the scores will come down.

Del


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Well I bought I year membership to that course so I will be playing the course at least once a week.


----------



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

Don't worry 'bout your score. I'm new at this thing myself. But I went and played 18 on a par 72 in Myrtle Beach this weekend. Only the second time I've played and my score dropped 10 whole strokes. The more we newbies practice and play, the lower our score will be.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

"even then you can shoot a low score today and double it tomorrow,"
Don't I know it, played good on Fri and Sat, then yesterday, it was like I had never played the game grrrrrrrrr


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

> Hello I was just wondering what everyone's last golf game score was, or what you usually score, and what the par of the course is


My typical score is anywhere from a +1 to -1. I have shot as low as -5 before..but just once.
Most of the courses I play are Par 70 or greater.(up to Par 74)


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Wow that is good. I know what you guys mean. I played good one week on the back nine and then Sunday I got the same score but I know on some of the holes I could have played better. I still need to work on putting. I praticed for a week and I was all ready to try out my putting and I couldn't put worth crap. Also the new driver I never hit before could have had something to do with my score. I like my new driver. It is lighter and a 500cc which is awesome.


----------



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

^^^ 500cc driver is illegal in all competitions, 460cc or below is the legal size.\

I'm new but don't keep score yet, just try to play good, my putting is sh** though


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

I've been playing pretty well recently. I have been out probably 15 times this year (and it's not even June, thats a lot for me), the most I've been out in any year previously was about 15, so practice really does make perfect. The last round I played was a 7-over 74 on a par 67. It was one of those days where it seemed like every ball I hit was a good ball.

Hopefully I can keep it up, I'm off on Thursday until Sunday for a golf trip to Niagara Falls...


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Well I read that the 500cc drive is illegal but I could always use my 400cc driver in competitions. I can't putt so well either so I guess that is were I will have to pratice.This weekend I am going golfing. Plus I have a couple of other outing lined up for the weeks to come.


----------



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

shot a 53 today on a par 34, was a bit of a bad day but got better during he last holes.

Im still a newbie


----------

